# Reemplazo mosfet k3662 por irfz44n en amplificador de carro Kenwood kac-8152D.



## adair20full (Feb 1, 2015)

Que tal amigo, les platicare un poco esto, apena me regalaron una fuente de carro kenwood kac-8152D 
Aqui pondre sus caracteristcas.

Amplifier-Specifications

Maximum power output (4Ω)	1100W x 1
Rated power output (4Ω, 14,4V)	300W x 1 (20Hz ~ 200Hz, 0.5%THD)
Rated power output (2Ω, 14,4V)	550W x 1 (100Hz, 0.9%THD)
Low-pass Filter	50~200Hz (24dB/oct)(B-Channel)
Bass Boost Circuit	0~18dB/oct
Bass Boost Frequency	40Hz ~ 100Hz (Variable)
Infrasonic filter	15/25Hz (18dB/oct)
RCA Input Sensitivity	0.2 ~ 5V
Input Impedance	10kΩ
Signal to Noise Ratio	96dB
Frequency response (+0dB, -3dB)	5Hz ~ 200Hz
Operating voltage	14.4V (11V ～ 16V allowable)
Maximum current consumption	40A
Installation Size (WxH)	380 x 61 x 286 (mm)
Weight	5.6kg

Ya esta usada y todo y el quien me la regalo me dijo que fue con un tecnico 2 veces a reparar la fuente y que funcionaba y despues de nuevo fallaba. bueno ya en mi casa decidi por conectarla al carro ya conectada encendia sin problemas solo que no manda señal de audio a mi subwoofer osea no se escucha prende pero no se oye. entonces decidi abrirla y note que en una parte se veia quemada, le preste atencion y vi que faltaban dos transistores mosfet k3662 fue raro ver eso y pues investigue un poco y creo se pueden remplazar por el transistor irfz44n diganme si colocandole esos 2 que le faltan ya se podra escuchar, la quiero arreglar por mi cuenta, diganme que puedo hacer Ayuda por favor.!


----------



## proteus7 (Feb 1, 2015)

pues  busca en el datsheet de los 2 mosfet y compara, ahora por lo que veo esos dos mosfet que faltan son los que complementan una de las 2 ramas de la fuente, por eso no funciona tu ampli porque no0 esta generando voltaje para la parte amplificadora


----------



## Dls (Feb 2, 2015)

el irz44n tiene 5 volts menosde tolerancia que el mosfet que trae
pero otra cosa importante...
el 2SK3662 que tae disipa 25 watts y el irfz44n disipa 110 watts

trata de conseguir los originales que trae
y checa las resistencias que estan junto a ellas


----------



## kiwhilario (Feb 2, 2015)

Luego de ver ambos datasheets no veo porque no usar el irz44n. 
La unica diferencia negativa es que el Rdson del irz44n es un tanto mayor (17.5m vs 9.4m) lo cual indicaria que disiparía un poco más de potencia, sin embargo como puede disipar mas de 100W... meh.


----------



## adair20full (Feb 2, 2015)

Bien entonces solo quitenme de las dudas que me surgieron ahorita, ¿ a que se habra debido a que se hayan quemado solo esos dos mosfets? ¿Si por alguna extraña razon se quemaran los nuevos mosfets que podria checar ahora ? y Puedo colocarle nuevos los (4 mosfets 2SK3662) o (4 irz44n) ? obviamente hare lo posible *por* conseguir los 2SK3662 solo explíquenme esto gracias


----------



## proteus7 (Feb 2, 2015)

pues necesitas checar la parate rectificadora haber si no esta en corto o la parte amplificadora, pero para eso puedes alimentar el ampli con una fuente simetrica le soldas el negativo el gn y positivo donde estan esos dos capacitores grandes que se ven ela imagen y asi ya sin conectarla al auto la puedes echar a andar


----------



## sergiot (Feb 2, 2015)

Pregunto como para aclarar, como sabes que los otros dos que faltan son iguales a los dos que están colocados?? digo esto por si son complementarios a los que están presentes, no digo que sea asi, pero puede suceder que el otro par sea contario al que estamos viendo, o en algún lado esta inscripto los que lleva? 

Por las dudas daría vuelta la placa y verificaría si las conexiones son coincidentes los que mosfet que están.


----------



## adair20full (Feb 2, 2015)

Proteus7 suena interesante lo que me dices pues quisiera ocuparla no en el auto si no en mi casa pero antes de eso debo ponerle los mosfets que faltan no?, pero ahorita ya saldre a comprarlos aunque si tienes razon Sergiot como se que los dos que faltan sean iguales alos 2SK3662 pero yo creo que sean esos pues ya revise y no hay algo inscripto de cual lleve, espero que sean esos no se cuales otros pueda llevar pfff


----------



## zopilote (Feb 2, 2015)

Como es un amplificador de carro, lo que tienes que chequear es roturas de soldaduras de los componentes y tambien de las pistas tanto de de vooltaje como del principal del GND o tierra o punto neutro en la otra parte de circuito, por que como estos equipos estan sometidos a mucha vibración, el circuito pierde parte de su funcionalidad, provocando extraños eventos que hechamos la culpa a los componentes cuando estos se queman.
 Si solo se quema esa rama de dos mosfet, entonces trata de hacer resoldada de toda esa zona, primero con el polimetro y una buena lupa cerciorate si no hay algo sospechoso como cortocircuitos ( un cautin con poca temperatura causa hilos que arruinan todo).
 Luego mide los voltages en las gates de los mosfet (con visualizarlos en un osciloscopio darias un chequeo completo, pero es pedir demasiado)  estos son como de la mitad de la alimentación (como es una señal pulsante se mide asi en dc). El detalle es que tienes que descubrir que es lo que provoca el calentamiento de esos mosfet, puede ser una mal exitación, el mosfet no se desactiva correctamente, hay componentes desoldados, o simplemente el integrado  funciona mal (solo activa esos mosfet que se queman y no a los que quedan intactos).


----------



## adair20full (Feb 2, 2015)

Miren esta imagen la encontre aparte, y se pueden apreciar aqui los 4 mosfets parecen ser los 4 iguales que opinan ?



Bien zopilote solo en cuestiones exigentes no cuento con la instrumentacion para medir voltajes jeje solo si le echare un ojo y vere que hay en esa rama de los dos mosfets, ahorita mismo ire a comprar los mosfets nuevos espero no esten caros.


----------



## sergiot (Feb 2, 2015)

Es que visualmente son iguales, pero distinto canal, es decir, los que tiene visibles son canal N, pero puede suceder de acuerdo al diseño que el otro par sea canal P, como saberlo? das vuelta la placa y verificas, por ejemplo, que la pata central se conecte al mismo potencial de los mosfet que están colocados, potencial me refiero a "+" o "-", es cuestión de seguir en impreso.


----------



## alaraune (Feb 2, 2015)

Hola, te adjunto el manual de servicio y sí, los fets son iguales, ése modelo lleva solo 4, asegurate de poner los dos restantes donde los llevaba, solo si consigues el fet original; en caso de no conseguir el original, prueba poniendo 4 IRFZ44N.  Por cierto, si quieres puedes aumentar la potencia del ampli, lo más básico sería poner todos los fets que permite la placa, o sea 8, por supuesto con los puentes y resistencias necesarias, que es del modelo más grande, pues la placa es compartida hasta el modelo 9152d.


----------



## adair20full (Feb 2, 2015)

O genial alaraune si ya le eche un vistazo al manual de servicio y si efectivamente los fets son iguales, aunque apenas regrese del centro fui a preguntar por los mosfets originales k3662 y creo no tuve suerte pues andan agotados y me gustaria poder aumentar su potencia solo que apenas y logro acoplarme a esto bien pues soy principiante y como que no se exactamente donde vallan los demas puentes y resistencias.

Solo compre 2 irfz44n noce quisiera ponerselos pero presiento que algo malo pasaría aunque fuera algo experimental no me aviento que me recomiendas salu2


----------



## alaraune (Feb 2, 2015)

Hola, no te recomiendo poner ésos dos junto con los originales, más bien te recomiendo quitar los dos originales y poner un IRFZ44 en donde estaban los dos originales y el otro en donde no traía y se ve "quemado"; pues al poner dos tipos diferentes de fets se desequilibraría el ampli.  Con respecto alos puentes y resistencias se vé en el manual de servicio en las imagenes de la placa PCB.


----------



## adair20full (Feb 3, 2015)

Pues ya compre lo dos fets que me faltaban amigos pueden ver la imagen a continuación, ahora  pense que con eso ya se escucharia el ampli pero al prenderlo hacer unos ruidos con el subwoofer conectado, por lo menos ya se oye algo pero es un ruido que unos segundo despues de prenderlo empiezan a escucharse como si tuviera ritmo ese crugido que manda saben que puede ser ????? ayuda amigos respondan !


----------



## alaraune (Feb 3, 2015)

Hola, con qué fuente estás probando? recuerda que para éstos amplis necesitas una fuente de cuando menos 15A, tal vez no le esté dando la fuente suficiente corriente.


----------



## adair20full (Feb 4, 2015)

La estoy probando con una fuente de pc claro ya esta ajustada con su salida de 12v pero le eh conectado otras fuentes de carro y se han escuchado, o quisa tenga que ver por  que esta es clase D.


----------



## sergiot (Feb 5, 2015)

Tene mucho cuidado con esos ruidos que suelen quemar los parlantes, lo ideal es que te fabriques una carga resistiva de unos 20W y controles con osciloscopio como es la señal, sino vas a estar a ciegas o con riesgo de quemar todo otra ves.

No caben dudas que el amplificador tiene un problema real, y como consecuencia se queman los mosfet, pasa que ya estas entrando en la etapa de reparación mas compleja, encontrar cual es el causante de los ruidos y de seguro es el que causa la muerte del los mosfet.


----------



## Spectre2317 (Dic 17, 2019)

Yo tengo el mismo problema, sólo q*ue* el *M*osfet  dice k3662 5 b y el del compañero dice k3662  5 e, hay alguna diferencia entre los dos, puedo comprar cualquier k3662 para solucionar el problema ??


----------



## sergiot (Dic 18, 2019)

El codigo real es 2SK3662, lo que sigue no suele ser significativo, pueden ser codigos de lote o fechas.


----------

